# اساليب الغرب افضل بكثير من اساليب العرب في التعليم



## فارس الغد (21 أبريل 2011)

اساليب الغرب افضل بكثير من اساليب العرب في التعليم وهذا ما وجدتة في العديد من المواقع العلمية الغربية،​ 
والذي بهرني في موقع تعليمي غربي هو وجود بة كل العوامل التي يحتاجها الطالب في التفاعل والحصول علي المعلومة بطريقة صحيحة​ 
الموقع الغربي مترجم الي 20 لغة وكذلك العربية منذ فترة قريبة واستفاد منة مايقرب من 6 ملاين شخص حول العالم.​
​ 
*http://www.ar.talkenglish.com*​ 
​ 
واخيرا ارحب بتعليقاتكم علي الموقع وارائكم​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (21 أبريل 2011)

ايه جاب السماء الى الارض العرب متخلفون


----------



## جيلان (21 أبريل 2011)

طبعا ايش جاب لجااب ههههههههه
شكرا على الموقع اخى


----------



## مينا سيراج (15 مايو 2011)

*شكرا علي الموقع اخي*
*حقا العرب متخلفون*​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 مايو 2011)

ههههههههههه اكيييد

دول العرب جرب

شكرا فارس للموضوع الجميل والموقع


----------



## grges monir (16 مايو 2011)

*وهى محتاجة موضوع فارس!!
ماهى معروفة للجاهل قبل العالم*


----------



## مينا سيراج (25 يونيو 2011)

سلام ونعمة الرب 
طرح رائع​


----------



## مينا سيراج (29 يوليو 2011)

نحن امة متخلفة​


----------



## tonyturboman (30 يوليو 2011)

موقع راااااااااااااائع
شكرا لك


----------



## بنوتة حنونة (23 سبتمبر 2011)

thank you so so much sir 
 this site very important
 i try it 
 I think this is what I am searching about
 thank you again my brother


----------



## النهيسى (23 سبتمبر 2011)

هذا شيئ مؤكد
شكرا جدا جدا​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (5 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على الموقع اخى


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (6 فبراير 2012)

لا لا لا حرام عليكوا متقولوش كده متصدمونيش
:a4::a4::a4::a4::a4::a4::a4:


----------



## Twin (6 فبراير 2012)

*مفيش مجال للمقارنة أصلاً بين اي منطقة في العالم ومنطقة الميديل أيست والوطن العربي*​


----------



## يهودي أصيل (6 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *مفيش مجال للمقارنة أصلاً بين اي منطقة في العالم ومنطقة الميديل أيست والوطن العربي*​


 
*و إنت الصادق ^ــ**


----------



## مورا مارون (7 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على الموقع المممتاز ​


----------

